# Kennt einer den Wormdetector ???



## WolfsburgVirus (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo hat das Gerät schon einer getestet ??

www.wormdetector.de

*Der Wurmdetector*
 Spaten und Forke ade, wir haben eine bessere Lösung *Worminess1*.
 Der Wurmdetector ist aus V2A Edelstahl und handgefertigt, dadurch extrem robust.
Die Gesamtlänge mit Erdspieß von 90cm, kann durch die Abnahme des  Gehäuses (H-19,03/ B-11cm/ T-6cm) minimiert werden. Biologen, Angler und  Reptilienliebhaber dürfen sich freuen, durch einen Handgriff bekommen  sie unversehrte frische Würmer. Auch die beliebten Tauwürmer lassen sich  einfach und schnell in allen Größen fangen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt einer den Wormdetector ???*

Ja, der war schon mal im Gespräch hier.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193301&highlight=w%FCrmer


----------



## bacalo (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt einer den Wormdetector ???*

Ich muss nicht jeder Inovation folgen. 
Daher suche ich meine Würmer unter der Woche.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt einer den Wormdetector ???*

Das Teil funktioniert auf jeden Fall und die Technik dahinter ist im Grunde ganz simpel und natürlich keine Hexerei und kein techn. Highlight.
Das Funktionsprinzip/Ursache für das Klickergeräusch ist ein Mechanismus der im Prinzip so funktioniert, wie das hier:
http://www.eu-holzspielzeug.at/detail.php?pID=281

Im Geräteinneren sitzt auf der Kurbel ein Zahnrad, welches in einem stabilen Blechgehäuse/Blechkasette gelagert ist. 
Ein Streifen Blech aus Federstahl knattert beim Drehen über die Zahnflanken.
Die dabei entstehenden Vibrationen übertragen sich über den Erdspieß ins Erdreich und scheuchen die Würmer aus dem Boden.
Nachbauen lässt sich so ein Teil wohl am Einfachsten, aus der Ratsche von einem etwas größeren Verzurrgurt, wie man ihn zur Transportsicherung auf'm LKW nutzt.
Erdspieß dranschweißen, Griffhebel durch Kurbel ersetzen und ab geht's zum Würmer- Knattern in den Wald.


----------



## Andal (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt einer den Wormdetector ???*

Eine Eisenstange und ein Hammer tut es ebenso.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt einer den Wormdetector ???*

Wir haben schon mit einem ganz normalen Gummihammer die Tauis aus der Erde bekommen !
Aber ich gehe doch lieber zum Dealer an den Kühlschrank. |supergri


----------



## aalpietscher (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt einer den Wormdetector ???*

In der not nicht schlecht denke ich aber geh sie doch lieber im dunkeln suchen.


Gruß...


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt einer den Wormdetector ???*

also völlig über das teil. |gr:


----------



## Tino (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Kennt einer den Wormdetector ???*

Mehr als das.

Weil es nichts neues ist was die da in die Kiste gebaut haben.

Würmer dank Vibrationen aus dem Boden locken oder treiben.


----------



## seker77 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Kennt einer den Wormdetector ???*

guten tag an alle ein bekannter hat das gerät Wurmdetektor gekauft und bei dreimal drehen ist die welle kaputt gegangen das ist in meine Meinung das letzte schrott teil würde keinen raten das zu kaufen #d


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Kennt einer den Wormdetector ???*

das gerät wurde so verkauft wie es gekommen ist. habe es jetzt mal kapiert mit tauwürmer suchen. lg


----------

